# Tridenosen H review



## Dane Fletcher (Jun 19, 2008)

Tridenosen H is an Australian made new product that is gaining some popularity with bodybuilders. It is fairly quick to act - as little as three weeks, and muscle gains can be seen quite rapidly. Even though it is not an anabolic steroid and does not have any hormonal effects, it is claimed to be comparable to illegal anabolic steroids due to the potency. Tridenosen H does not contain any synthetic compounds and does not mimic any hormonal substances in human body.

Users of Tridenosen H often experience muscle fullness during and after workouts that is often associated with anabolic compounds. This is attributed to the excellent fluid retention properties. In addition to that, Tridenosen H assists the athletes bodies to produce natural anabolic hormones such as testosterone, insulin and growth hormone.

Tridenosen H works by safely delivering ATP (Adenosine-5-triphosphate) into the muscles. ATP is the human body's primary source of energy. With ATP high in the blood, athletes can train harder and recover faster. ATP also allows to activate the muscle fibers which are ordinarily not used, which increases the peak power and the peak amount of work which a muscle is required to during a set.

This ensures that a bigger amount of muscle fibers is damaged and subsequently repaired and overcompensated for by the body. In other words, the muscles grow significantly faster than under normal conditions. These effects are similar to illicit steroids, but Tridenosen H achieves that without any hormonal methods.

Another effect that Tridenosen H compounds assist is to retain more protein from the consumed food, which in turn assist muscle growth. This is an effect not dissimilar to that of the anabolic steroids.

A valid concern is relating to the safety of Tridenosen H use. The manufacturers advises that Tridenosen is safe enough to be used all year round, which is positive news for aspiring bodybuilders who strive to gain maximum mass in a short period of time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks VERY over priced to me......


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

what a load of rubbish.

Sorry but NOTHING is comparable to steroids in terms of muscle gains especially an over the counter supplement.

Otherwsie it woudl be illegal.

There is no evidence here just speculation and ATP is not an anabolic agent just an energy source. Its like saying that effy is anabolic because it stimluates more skeletal muscle fibre firing and produces adrenaline.


----------



## Gossioii7 (Mar 7, 2009)

Excellent tips .I really appreciate all these points, and I agree completely&#8230;


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Injectable tridenosen and dynacliene are give crazy pumps and are great at assisting in muscel tear, cramps, and ruptures.

These will all help will as vasilators, increasing blood flow in the body.

heptaminol

ATP

AMP

UTP


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have bought some dynacliene, it is used for dog racing (greyhounds) for recovery and injury.

I gotta say though it burns like fire and I didnt notice much of everything.


----------



## angelo212 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> what a load of rubbish.
> 
> Sorry but NOTHING is comparable to steroids in terms of muscle gains especially an over the counter supplement.
> 
> ...


That tridenosin is a product in the anabolicalmanac catalog. They have a website but not sure if I am allowed to give it. They had a good forum but it doesn't seem to be around any more. That's where I know hackskii from. He's a really good dude. They sell a bunch of stuff that suppose to act like real gear. Extremely high priced stuff. I can see all the young bucks throwing there money at this stuff. I wish they would give us the ingrediants of everything in the bottle and at what dose. They don't even have a price list. The only way to get a price list is to call up.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

angelo212 said:


> They sell a bunch of stuff that suppose to act like real gear. .


suppose to act like real gear? surely only a steriod would do this, or a derivitive of testostorone? PH's i guess could be said to act like gear when metaboilised but this stuff to do with ATP just sounds a bit like creatine :confused1:


----------



## angelo212 (Feb 8, 2010)

HJL said:


> suppose to act like real gear? surely only a steriod would do this, or a derivitive of testostorone? PH's i guess could be said to act like gear when metaboilised but this stuff to do with ATP just sounds a bit like creatine :confused1:


HJL, I'm talking about there other products they sell. There catalog is very good and informative but it got to be mostly advertising for there "gear like" products. It you google anabolicalmanac you should be able to see there website. The only thing that compares to gear is the SARM s-4 which is getting great reviews. And no shut down.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The catalog was 80% supplements or articles that suggested some of their stuff was just too good to be true.

I was a mod on that forum and once a guy bashed their products the forum was taken down.

The forum was for pimping their products.

The tridenosen was nice on paper but expensive and I seriously doubt the validity of any of the claims.

I used the injectable version of the ATP stuff and although it is used for greyhounds and horse racing, it hurt like freaking hell, felt like you are injecting a bee sting.

I used it for injury but I didnt see any huge gains from it.

Only over the counter product besides creatine that I actually found effective was L-Carnosine, which was injectable but honestly gave you a few more reps in the gym and I am not making that up.

Strength athletes use this and it does work, but I can not find it anymore.

Any magazines that have writers like the name Dr. Deca and talk about Steroids are a joke.

I have seen him first hand in some of his articles suggest things that were not so.

I emailed him on some of his errors and he never got back with me.

Although my Understanding PCt article did show up in one of their magazines.....lol


----------



## angelo212 (Feb 8, 2010)

hackskii said:


> The catalog was 80% supplements or articles that suggested some of their stuff was just too good to be true.
> 
> I was a mod on that forum and once a guy bashed their products the forum was taken down.
> 
> ...


Hackskii, Good to see you here. I remember you from that forum. I didn't trash there products as good as I can because I thought you maybe affiliated with them. Then I saw Dane Flechers comment here about Tridenosen and knew he is from that company that sells it. He has a column in that catalog. Good to see you hackskii.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dane is no doubt a psudo name for the mag.

If one notices massive marketing hype then one may notice the product is not only over priced but also junk.

It is the guys that make a profit that hype, the users never hype.

Why do do they do that?

Profit......................


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

I used to be on their forum. The forum was great, but was taken down as noted above. I actually learned about this forum through that forum.....thanks scott


----------



## angelo212 (Feb 8, 2010)

sofresh said:


> I used to be on their forum. The forum was great, but was taken down as noted above. I actually learned about this forum through that forum.....thanks scott


That was a great forum. Hackskii from here was "THE MAN" over there. Very knowledgable.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This place is much better.

Remember the "Iron Bull"?

That dude got caught and not sure now but was serving time.


----------

